# Pencak Silat



## Belleza (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey.. I have only a little martial arts training under my belt, But I was wondering what people knew about Silat or even any Native American Martial arts. Thing is I don't plan on going to a school, I play many instruments, work on computers, and skate. All which I have had to teach myself. I just want to know if anyone has any info on it or some pictures of any stances. I am also hope to practice for The "Bela-Diri" and The "Seni Budaya"..

  Thank you very much!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2005)

You might look in the Indonesian Martial Arts-General forum here, or use the Search facility.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Sep 16, 2005)

Belleza said:
			
		

> Hey.. I have only a little martial arts training under my belt, But I was wondering what people knew about Silat or even any Native American Martial arts. Thing is I don't plan on going to a school, I play many instruments, work on computers, and skate. All which I have had to teach myself. I just want to know if anyone has any info on it or some pictures of any stances. I am also hope to practice for The "Bela-Diri" and The "Seni Budaya"..
> 
> Thank you very much!


I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  But you can't learn martial arts in a vacuum.  You have to go to a school, however informal that school might be.  Even if it's only you and the teacher.  You can't teach yourself.  Because, unlike computers, skating, and playing music, the act of combat by definition requires two people or more.  You could learn the various forms (djurus in silat) perhaps.  Though you'd have nobody to correct you.  But you couldn't properly learn application.

Do you mind my asking why you're resistant to attending a school?


Stuart


----------



## Brother John (Sep 21, 2005)

Try making it TOO a martial arts school. Give it a shot. I think that if you really give it your best, even for a short while....You'll see what it can do for you and be hooked!!

If ya wants ta know more, send me an E-mail.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2005)

Instuments, skating, computers - All things that you do alone.

 Martial arts is not done alone, unless you are learning to punch yourself...  You need people to practice against.


----------



## manderz1809 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love Pancak! I'm taking lessons in November! Hee hee...I can't wait!!!!:angel: Ohhh I like that smilie


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 23, 2005)

If you plan on teaching yourself martial arts, then you're pretty much teaching yourself to kick your own ***.

It's hard enough finding legitimate silat teachers.  Don't add to the rank of phonies.

Cthulhu




			
				manderz1809 said:
			
		

> I love Pancak! I'm taking lessons in November! Hee hee...I can't wait!!!!:angel: Ohhh I like that smilie


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2005)

manderz1809 said:
			
		

> I love Pancak! I'm taking lessons in November! Hee hee...I can't wait!!!!:angel: Ohhh I like that smilie



Did someone say pancakes?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Silat is a great art, particularly for self-defence. However, I question whether you can learn this art (or any other) without some instruction. IMHO, you'd be better off practicing techniques from the training you already have than starting something new with such a handicap. The best you'll get is some bowlderized slop that vaguely resembles martial arts. Sorry, but I'm trying to be as honest as I can.


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello,  Great suggestions!   Many of us who have train for awhile knows that self learning can be good if you know what you are doing and  the whys.

 Anyone without any background on the martial arts one will not progress very far without proper training and good instructions.  They are exceptions....but very few.

It is very good idea to learn from a teacher  and practice five times harder at home, you will progress faster than most students if you do this.....?  But to practice not knowing the proper mechanics?  Hum?  

You may want to try a few classs/or martial art schools in your area?  You may end up with many new friends and proper lessons............Aloha


----------

